# Destructive Vizsla Pup & Agility???



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a very intelligent female V (Adi) that is just under 1 1/2 years old. She is very smart, mindful and loving. VERY energetic like most V's. She is one of four that we have. ;D ;D

Well, she has started showing signs of either boredom or separation anxiety, maybe a combination of both. They have a full acre to run and play on. They have a toybox FULL of toys, plenty of chew toys/treats, doggie doors so that they can come and go as they please during the day while we're working, yet, when I leave home she becomes "Adi the Destroyer". She goes after anything that is left on the tables or floors. I have become very diligent about picking things up and putting them away yet she still manages to find something each and everyday to destroy from shredding Kleenex boxes, papers, dumping the trash (she won't eat anything, just dumps it), oh, and she LOVES shoes! I'm not sure how to handle/address this behavior. We play fetch at night, outside and inside the house, tug of war, ect.. I'm wondering if agility training might be beneficial for her? Something for the body and the mind. The only thing is she is quite shy around strangers. I'm wondering if this would be a good fit for her? I'd hate to pay for the classes only to not complete them due to her shyness. When it comes down to it, I really just want to do the right thing for her.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We tried agility training with Miles to help with his energy level, and did not find it beneficial. I suppose every facility is different.... he loved the training and the activities, but we still had to take him to the dog park afterward because it didn't get enough of his energy out. That was our experience, glad we tried it but ended up dropping out early.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I think agility would be good. It wouldn't hurt her that is for sure. 

What I have learned the only way to keep her from being destructive is to catch her in the act and tell her no. Or crate her, which I don't really like. Maybe you can make a similar effect though and not give her so much freedom. Maybe she feels like she has full run so she can do whatever she pleases, as long as you are not home. I am not sure. 

Agility though, sounds great. Cute pic too!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't look at it as a waste of time or money if it didn't work out. Its always a never know till you try attitude. If one thing is not a good fit, move on to the next one. 
There is nothing worng with crating her when your not home.
It will keep her safe and out of trouble.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far!! 

I've crated her before and she learned how to break out of the crate. 
She's my little houdini. 

Also, we live in a rural area and I work 45 miles from home so I can't crate her for the 10 hours I'm gone everyday as I don't have anyone to let her out and I honestly can't afford paying someone $20 a day to let them out. The living situation is temporary so I'm just trying what I can for now. That's why we put the dog doors in since no one is able to be home with them during the day. At some point this will change, but it is what it is for now. Even to get her into agility, I'll have to drive home to get her and drive back to the town I work in (which will make for a very long day) but I'm willing to give it a shot if I think it will help her.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I have to use locking carabiners on kauzy's crate as he too is a Houdini.

Are there any dog daycare facilities in the town you work in? You might try taking the pu0 to daycare a few days a week, or on the days you go to agility training


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"They chew 'til they're two!"


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Some heavy duty Nylabone, the huge ones, Bella loves a good old chew on those every day. She was in a crate until she was 18 months old also, so she never got a taste for chewing anything else. Although she did go through a phase of chewing paper, she ate £16 of Tesco vouchers once, and my Visa card....but that was pretty much it. She's a good girl 
I only hope and pray the new pup (who I pick up tomorrow) is as good...fingers crossed.
Also, I only work part time, but the days I work, I am up at 6am and Bella gets a long walk before I leave her. I think if they get a good walk and a run before you leave them, it helps them just settle and sleep while you are out.
Good luck


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

I would recommend looking at lots of other forums and learning more about her specific behavior. If your other dogs aren't acting this way - then there's a reason she is. There's lots of information about behavior problems on the internet, other forums, etc. that might address this specifically. There's no reason a trained, socialized, happy dog should be destructive, so that's kind of the clue. 

At 1 1/2 years old she's still approaching her prime. While you may have a big yard, does she really get enough exercise? V's are, arguably, in the top 1% of "Oh My God do they need exercise to burn off extra energy" breeds. Perhaps she is on the high side of that equation? I'm no trainer, but my experience has been that most problems like this are overcome by more exercise and training.

Case in point: I take my 2, 4-year olds to a 450 acre dog run, briskly walk with them for 1.5 hours and my male has never had enough. He runs, never less than a trot, for the entire time. He is never exhausted. If your dog is into fetch, get something to chuck balls and make her run hard for 20-30 minutes (min) everyday for a couple weeks and see if that helps.

Exercise = calmer V imo.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm with Neoflyte on this,,more vigorous exercise may well be the answer.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Reading through your first post Vizslaluv left me thinking, yes agility would be good for her. I have just started doing puppy agility with Boris and although I am not sure it is for us, it is something that your shy vizsla could do as it is you and her. Lots of activity,etc.

However, on reading your second post, I am thinking there is more to this destructive behaviour than just lack of exercise. Reading between the lines she is not used to being left for long periods without some one home? I understand you are doing your best and that this will only be for a period of time. Me thinks, don't both with the agility if you are not personally interested as it is a long way for you to go. Doing it one evening a week isn't going to solve the problem for the rest of the week. Instead of driving all that time I would use the time early mornings to exercise her hard as Neoflyte and harrigab suggested. Instead of spending the money on gas and agility lessons I would see if you could fine someone to come in and walk her (if she is and your are okay with that) or maybe play ball or something in the middle of the day.

Good luck and I hope things work out for you.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

viszlaluv - I have a question for you: Is Adi the youngest of your four dogs and are any of rest females?

My suggestion is to put her behavior in the context of the entire pack. Is she the only one of the four who started to behave in this way? Have there been any tensions between her and other dogs? Is it possible to know what the others do (and where they are) when she's being the "destroyer"?

If this behavior is recent, sudden and out of character, then something is causing it. I think neoflyte is right to point this out.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Our Luna is 16 months and she does this sometimes too. Flynn did it as well when he was that age, but not anymore. They get a lot of exercise and attention and are not alone for that long. I leave at 8:30 and the dog walker comes from 11:30 - 12 and then again from 2:30 - 3. Then, my husband is home by 5:30. Plus, during those times when no one is there she and Flynn have each other. 

Honestly, I have just come to accept this as the way it is. I pick everything up before I leave the house in the morning but occasionally she'll find something (kitchen sponge, sock, book etc.) to get into. 

She gets a lot of exercise plus field training and obedience training (outside of the house). I do think she could benefit from more metal stimulation though so we've been working on that at night. 

I don't want to crate them all day so this is the price I pay for it and I'm ok with that for another year or so. I'm not replacing the chewed rug before then though, that's for sure!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

I just wanted to add my 2 cents about doing some agility with your pup. I've been doing agility with Lulu for 2 years now (since she was 1 yr). It has been awesome for her and amazing for our bond and I can't recommend it highly enough, even if you have no interest in competing. We've been doing classes once a week for those 2 years, but the classes are moreso for me to learn, not her . All the work and tiring your pup out happens between classes when you're practicing what you've learned. The actual class does tire Lulu out a bit mentally because she is forced to maintain her composure while other dogs work in close proximity. That being said, I practice agility at home almost every night after work with her. I live in a suburban area with a backyard so small it is useless. I have a basement that is big enough to set up 3 jumps, a tunnel and some weaves and it's shocking what you can do with just that equipment! Not to even mention all the agility foundation work that doesn't really require any equipment at all! Most of my stuff is homemade or cheap (PVC jumps, kids play tunnel, etc) and we've still managed to advance at the same rate as everyone with tons of land and expensive equipment. 

Lulu gets antsy at about the same time every night because she wants to go "work" (do basement agility  ) and she just adores it and we have a blast. It is all a fun game for her. The best part is that 20-30 min of fast paced basement agility tires her little brain and konks her out. COMPLETELY. Which is what we all love to see - a sleeping V ;D. And she is very high energy, intense and driven. This is of course, is in addition to her regular on and off leash exercise, but we can manage to keep her physical exercise down to a manageable amount by doing agility with her almost every day. It's seriously been a lifesaver. 

So I've been kind of long winded (can you tell I love agility lol?) but I just wanted to say that you don't need to go to that many classes or go for a long time. Take a session or 2 of classes, get an idea of what you're doing, read a few books, look up some info online, etc and make your own equipment and have some fun with your pup!  Oh, and agility is fabulous and highly recommended for shy dogs. It really helps build confidence.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We are going for our first agility fun day on Saturday! ;D
Elza was just 11 months old yesterday so we have to take it easy with her but it will be a group of 10 dogs, mostly vizslas. 

I'm really excited to see how she will perform. Since we do not hunt this would give a purpose for her if she does well. 
It's just a shame I have a bad knee right now so mostly it will be my partner to coach her. :-[


----------



## Cannon (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

We are half way through a beginners agility course with Reilly who is now 20 months and i was also worried if it would be a money waste if it wasnt for him. I shouldn't have worried though as not only does he absolutely love it, it has also been fantastic training for us as owners. I have never seen him so "switched on" and so in tune with us before and this bond and dedication he shows at agility is transferring over into everyday situations. He is so much better on recall, calmer around other dogs and people, listens dedicately now and almost begs to do his agility training homework! 
We almost had the opposite problems as he is so in love with people as is way too enthusiastic when meeting pretty much anyone. But agility has helped him realise to stay focused on us. He can now be happily off his lead around 5 or 6 other owners and dogs without even wanting to charge at them and is just 100% committed to us and what we are asking him to do. I do admit mash potato, fish balls and sausage may be helping with this aswell!! 
He is 95% very reliable and well behaved when we are out but we have seen a couple of shoes take a bit of a beating so i understand your problem. We find putting all his food in a food dispenser ball is a fantastic mind work out for him. Ive watched him choose this over food placed in his food bowl and he will happily spend up to an hour working to get his food out. After this he is usually pretty exhausted and puts himself to bed 
Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We had the agility today!!! 

It was so much fun. Elza was the youngest and she has lost interest a few times plus occasionally would just run away and ignore us but all in all was great fun. The trainer said she has potential but I wonder if she says that to everyone. 
She has a few favourite things already but we might need to wait until she's a bit older for her to be able to concentrate long enough plus gotta be careful with her growing body. 

Here are some of my fav pics!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

viszlaluv said:


> Thanks for the replies so far!!
> 
> I've crated her before and she learned how to break out of the crate.
> She's my little houdini.
> ...


After reading this post I think she is bored. Yes she has free reign of the house and yard, but no ones home for 10 hours a day. She is finding ways to entertain herself. With her being only 1 1/2 years old I would expect this to be normal behavior, with that much time alone. She needs a job. You might try getting up early. Working with her an hour before and after work .


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris and I went to our 3rd agility session yesterday, as he is only 9 months the sessions are tailored for puppies. The first session we were both apprehensive and not sure he was interested in it at all, The second session he was a lot more confident, but I was still not sure he was enjoying it.

Yesterday, he was a different dog. We did little courses and he was so switched on to what he was doing. I thought that the minute he was let loose he would be off to play with his bestest friend. No he was so focused on me and where he had to go next - I have to say we both really enjoyed it.

Today we go for a HPR training session with the gundog club, hope that is as good.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

That's great Heather!!! 

I'm thinking of looking into a class near by but I'm a bit worried that our silly work schedule will put a lot of obstacle in our way. 

Elza does need to learn to focus more and certainly it was great fun too. 8)


----------

